# Winamp Skining Tutorial?



## sixx (19. Mai 2001)

Hi

Ich suche nach nem guten deutschen Tutorial über das erstellen von Winamp Skinz. Hätte jemand evtl. ne Idee?


----------



## Basilisk (28. Mai 2001)

*.*

Ich mach das so:
Ich nehm mir ein winampskin das aus bitmaps besteht und editiere es im Photoshop.

Aber da hab ich jetzt auch ne Frage: wie mach ich das, dass das dann zu der "Spezialdatei" wird? Winamo Plug-in?


----------



## KidInAKagE (16. Juli 2001)

na es gibt so extra editoren dafür... ich bin auch auf der suche nach einem. kann mir wer helfen??? biddöööö  


in diesem sinne,
rock on!


----------



## addïct (19. Juli 2001)

@Basilisk

Mit Spezialdatei meinst du sicher die Endung .wsz. Dafür brauchst du nur ein zip-Programm, packst alle bmp's, cursor, viscolor.txt, pledit.txt und readme.txt in eine zip-Datei und benennst diese um in
Name.wsz. 

Ich erstelle die Skins auch in Photoshop, ich hab dafür so ne Art Basisskin, wo alles vereinfacht dargestellt ist.
Ihr könnt sie hier runterladen.

Hoffe das hilft. 

-addïct-


----------



## dash (21. August 2001)

http://www.winamp.com/nsdn/winamp2x/dev/skins/

da gibt's 'ne kurze Erklärung zu dem ganzen... 

[edit]

hups, is aber nich in deutsch...  

[/edit]


----------



## darkkurt (18. Dezember 2003)

Von dem engl. Tutorial der Winamp.com-Seite gibt es auf meiner HP eine Übersetzung in Deutsch.

Auf die Skinning-Sofware würde ich auf jeden Fall verzichten, die taugen in mienen Augen nichts.


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (18. Dezember 2003)

Öhm, mal ne kurze Anmerkung, hast Du gesehen, dass der Thread über 2 Jahre alt ist?


----------



## darkkurt (18. Dezember 2003)

Na und?  Wer sowas sucht, kanns jetzt finden


----------



## Knödelkopf (28. Dezember 2003)

Zieht euch lieber die NEUE version von winamp (Hier Ziehn)   !  die sieht geil aus un hatz goile 
feauters .. 



MFG chriZ


----------



## Nino (28. Dezember 2003)

Hallo,
kennt jemand auch ein Tutorial, womit man Skins für *ICQ Lite* erstellen kann?


----------



## darkkurt (29. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Knödelkopf _
> *Zieht euch lieber die NEUE version von winamp (Hier Ziehn)   !  die sieht geil aus un hatz goile
> feauters ..
> 
> ...



Hab ich schon - und alte Winamp 2.x-Skins funzen damit noch besser als mit Winamp 3.

@Nino

Meinst du *ICQ Plus* ?

Meiner Meinung nach auch mit dem Anpassen von Bitmaps. Hier  gibts ein Tutorial


----------



## Nino (29. Dezember 2003)

Gibt es auch ICQ Plus für ICQ Lite?


----------



## darkkurt (29. Dezember 2003)

Keine Ahnung, ich benutze Trillian ;-)  Schau mal auf der ICQ-Plus-Seite, ob es auch die Lite-version unterstützt.


----------



## Windowlicker (5. Januar 2004)

Ähm ja ...

und auf winamp.com gibts ja schon die neue fünfer-version.

Hat hier irgendjemand ne ahnung wie man dafür skinz erstellt?


----------



## Thorsten Ball (5. Januar 2004)

Jungs, ich möchte anmerken dass man hier gegen die Netiquette verstößt wenn man Wörter wie "" "hatz" "skinz" oder "goile" Verwendet. Wir sind hier nicht im Quakenet oder bei Chatcity, also bemüht euch um einen besseren Umgangston.

Thorsten


----------



## darkkurt (5. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Windowlicker _
> *Ähm ja ...
> 
> und auf winamp.com gibts ja schon die neue fünfer-version.
> ...



Entweder auf die alt hergebrachte Weise (Version 2.x), also mit Bitmaps und Textfiles (das nennt sich dann "Classic Skin") Da wäre meine Anleitung für.

Oder auf die neue Art (Version 3.x), dazu benötigt man allerdings Kenntnisse in XML("Modern Skins"). Also, ich kanns nicht ;-)


----------



## Bordsteinkante (23. September 2004)

*mediaplayer*

Weiß hier auch jemand wie man einen skin für den Windows Media PLayer erstellt?


----------

